# Fun in the snow.. east texas?



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

With all the snow we had last thursday, I Couldn't help but get out the brute and have some fun. We had the bright idea to find something to get pulled on behind the brute. Pretty fun... Thought i'd share the fun we had since we dont see snow often at all.. You have to enjoy it when its here i guess.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The trees are beautiful. Sled and old tractor tubes are a hoot to be on behind a quad. Glad you had fun.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: I was hoping we would get enough for that but we didnt


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Here are a few from my house.....I didnt have the energy to get the brute out and give it a whirl, I just got off of work at 6am.....VERY exhausted....


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like it up here for 4 months out of the year.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

We're getting snow right now. It's fairly mild so the snow is really slushy & turning to ice on the roads. There were a whole schwack of accidents on the way to work this morning. It's going to be worse on the way home because it hasn't stopped snowing. Unfortunately it's not bad enough for them to send us home early.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

GWNBrute said:


> Looks like it up here for 4 months out of the year.


Well in east texas, we pretty much never see it like this. I'm sure its just old stuff up their. Heh


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

:bigeyes: did you say texas??? wow I'll trad ya!! we got anywhere from a foot to three 
<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

josh4290 said:


> Well in east texas, we pretty much never see it like this. I'm sure its just old stuff up their. Heh



I heard that.......it's been almost 10 years since we have seen anything like this here. WAAYYYY out of the norm for us. usually it just gets cold as a witches T!T in a brass bra.....lol


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

trade ya








<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Holy cow. How do yall even open the door to your house?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Dang wvM...I had no idea it was that bad out there!! Looks like almost snowed-in! How the suds supply hold out....


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

just gotta stay prepared...beer and gas!








<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You da man...lol


----------

